# Super Size Pup



## Tommaso (Jan 2, 2021)

My pup Cooper is 14 weeks old, and more perfect than I'd hoped! Overall, we are doing great together. Both myself and our vet are pretty surprised about about his size though. He's 14 weeks and over 33lbs, and actually a little underweight so he has the frame of a pup closer to upper 30s.

This seems quite large, no? Has anyone else had a pup this size? If not, How big was your "normal" pup at this age? How large did they grow? I was expecting a big boy by his paw size but he's growing SO fast!


----------



## Crescent (Feb 10, 2021)

if you google vizsla growth or size chart, you will find a curve graph. My puppy is 17wk with ~30lb weight. I remembered that my pup is around 20~25lb at 14wk age. Yours is supper big for a vizsla!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Cooper is a very big pup. Big Rafa, with large paws, was only 25 pounds at that age and he has grown to be a 70 pounds adult, with I'm told his larger European Vizsla line frame, so for Cooper to be 33 lbs and with a smaller US Vizsla line frame he is going to be at the top of the scale if he continues on that projection.

Rafa has a brother called Cairo who was twice Rafa's size at 9 weeks when we went to view him. I would love to know how big he grew!


----------



## Crescent (Feb 10, 2021)

PhilipL said:


> Cooper is a very big pup. Big Rafa, with large paws, was only 25 pounds at that age and he has grown to be a 70 pounds adult, with I'm told his larger European Vizsla line frame, so for Cooper to be 33 lbs and with a smaller US Vizsla line frame he is going to be at the top of the scale if he continues on that projection.
> 
> Rafa has a brother called Cairo who was twice Rafa's size at 9 weeks when we went to view him. I would love to know how big he grew!
> View attachment 103307
> View attachment 103306


Thanks for sharing the pics! So adorable! Like the big paw~ my puppy has big paw as well, hope he grows into a big boy!


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Do you have some puppy pictures of Cooper to share please? We all like to see them and they grow so fast so take as many photos as you can whilst they are small.

On this thread near the start, you will see a Vizlsa puppy growth chart for another pup, always interesting to compare, but there are a wide range of weights and sizes for the breed as well as male and female size differences and the EU/US blood lines I mentioned before.

Typical Size & Weight


----------



## Tommaso (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for the link! I'm beginning to think my little big guy might be around 80lbs when all is said and done. 

It's funny, a long while ago one of the original traits (besides literally everything) I liked about the Vizsla was the size, as I'd wanted a female and felt 50lbs was the perfect size dog. Now here I am with this big boy and actually excited he may be uniquely large 🤣

Here's a few pics, some recent some less so


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well no matter what he looks very cute and lovable.and his coat is very beautiful.
make sure you watch everything around his joints, and treat him according to his size.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Great pictures of Cooper and his front paws are like shovels! Wait until he starts digging 🤣


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here you go, another Vizsla living large.








Size of V's


Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum, after kind of lurking as a guest for a while now. :) I have 15mo old male vizsla named Charlie. My question is if anyone else out there has a really large vizsla. My boy is 90lbs and is quite tall. His dad was big, too, at 75lbs but my Charlie has passed him...




www.vizslaforums.com


----------

